# 2000 (O.C.), 1866 (O.C.), 1333...huh?



## Pck21

I'm thinking about getting this board but I have a question about the ram specs. It states that it can use "DDR3 2000 (O.C) / 1866 (O.C) / 1333" memory but I don't get the O.C. part of it. Does that mean I can use DDR3 2000 and 1866 or can the mobo only use that speed if the ram is over clocked? Thanks!


----------



## Mitch?

As far as i know, you can buy the speed of ram you want, and manually set the speeds for it, through BIOS, either with FSB or QPI, or whatever Intel uses now.


----------



## Pck21

Mitch? said:


> As far as i know, you can buy the speed of ram you want, and manually set the speeds for it, through BIOS, either with FSB or QPI, or whatever Intel uses now.



Ok, so if my new board supports 1866 (O.C.) can I just buy some OCZ ram that runs at 1866?


----------



## lovely?

right.


----------

